# Wainscoting picture frame style: mounting, caulking, and expansion question



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Nailing it into just the drywalls not going to stay in place. Need to hit the studs.
I use some of this plus finish nails.
http://www.loctiteproducts.com/p/12...ng-&-Paneling-Clear-Construction-Adhesive.htm
Trim almost always will need some caulking because walls are never flat.
I use Tite bond II to glue the outside corners so they stay tight.

I paint the wall, and preprime and paint two cots on all the trim before even cutting so I only have to do a small amount of touch up painting.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Nailing it into just the drywalls not going to stay in place. Need to hit the studs.
> I use some of this plus finish nails.
> http://www.loctiteproducts.com/p/12...ng-&-Paneling-Clear-Construction-Adhesive.htm
> Trim almost always will need some caulking because walls are never flat.
> ...



you also need caulking where wood touches drywall because there will be a thin black line anyway. the paint wont fill that hairline crack, if any shrinking occurs the paint will crack anyway.. the caulking eliminates that

you dont HAVE to nail to studs but it helps.. if thers nothing to nail to, glue and cross nailing will work also


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

i used the loctite that joe mentioned on the back of the molding(just a small bead, great stuff. i used wood glue on the corners and shot a couple of 18 guage brads in each piece. caulked everything after the glue was dry and painted. still looks great.


----------



## randlefactor (Dec 1, 2012)

Here's the first frame. 15 more to go plus touch up and caulking.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

the hardest part for me was getting the layout uniform. looks like you got a handle on it. looking good.


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

dividing up where they fit evenly spaced onto the wall and not hit receptacles is the trickiest part no doubt


----------



## randlefactor (Dec 1, 2012)

hand drive said:


> dividing up where they fit evenly spaced onto the wall and not hit receptacles is the trickiest part no doubt


You guys are right about the measurements being most important to get it all uniform and avoid outlets. Here's the finished room. So glad I'm finally done!! Thanks for everyone's tips!


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Looks great. I also like the color of the walls above the white.:thumbsup:


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

great job:thumbup:


----------

